# Area to write during exam?



## phillyphan (Oct 20, 2010)

Since we can't bring in pads of paper and what not, will that be provided so that we have space to work out the problems? How does that work?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 20, 2010)

there is only one problem per page so there is plenty of room in the exam booklet to work


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 20, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> there is only one problem per page so there is plenty of room in the exam booklet to work


Oh ok I thought I had read somewhere that you can't write in the booklet. If not then thats fine.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Oct 20, 2010)

You can write in the book with the problems in it. Just make sure that you do not write in any of your reference materials.


----------



## pmblair (Oct 20, 2010)

Can i bring in reference material with handwritten notes on it??????


----------



## CaltransPEHopeful (Oct 20, 2010)

pmblair said:


> Can i bring in reference material with handwritten notes on it??????


If that's true than are the Highway Capacity Manual worksheets for the Transpo a no-no as far as filling them in to calculate transpo-related problems?


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 20, 2010)

pmblair said:


> Can i bring in reference material with handwritten notes on it??????


You can have tabs/post its in the reference manuals. You can write in them if you choose but it has to be INK, no pencil.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Oct 20, 2010)

Read the rules, do not write in anything (especially forms and other aids) you will be tossed!! There is room in the test booklet, it is a good idea to make a copy of handwriten notes or highlight with yellow, just in case there is some confusion.


----------



## PEin2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

What?????? no reference materials can have handwritten notes in them?! you're joking right? I have stuff written back from my university class days! am i expected to go and erase everything???? someone please throw some light here!!!!!


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 20, 2010)

PEin2010 said:


> What?????? no reference materials can have handwritten notes in them?! you're joking right? I have stuff written back from my university class days! am i expected to go and erase everything???? someone please throw some light here!!!!!



If its in pencil, you will have to... stupid rule....


----------



## PEin2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

are you serious? oh no  



phillyphan said:


> PEin2010 said:
> 
> 
> > What?????? no reference materials can have handwritten notes in them?! you're joking right? I have stuff written back from my university class days! am i expected to go and erase everything???? someone please throw some light here!!!!!
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 20, 2010)

PEin2010 said:


> are you serious? oh no


I think each state enforces this differently. If you want to be safe you can write over your notes in pen or photocopy your notes so there is no doubt that they were made prior to the exam.


----------



## RJs (Oct 20, 2010)

I am in Virginia. I don't know how this pencil written books are ruled. I borrowed transpo book from one of my senior PE which has all front and back pages are full with pencil wriiten formuals and even problem and solution. May be I shouldnt take this book to the exam. I shouldnt take a chance........


----------



## Ambrug20 (Oct 21, 2010)

RJs said:


> I am in Virginia. I don't know how this pencil written books are ruled. I borrowed transpo book from one of my senior PE which has all front and back pages are full with pencil wriiten formuals and even problem and solution. May be I shouldnt take this book to the exam. I shouldnt take a chance........


Before you freak our or make wrong decision, call your state Board and ask. This is my second time; last time I brought a lot of books with pencil written all over the notes and books and had no problem. Also, I check the CERM (front pages), and didn’t find any restrictions about it. It may be state rules.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Oct 21, 2010)

It is state by state, you must check the local rules, some states will not allow photocopys of book that they think are copyrighted, how they can tell I do not know. Even if the state allows pencil notes be carefull, one doodle and they can be tough.


----------



## CivilEngMatt (Oct 21, 2010)

After reading this post I called the State of VA to verfiy that I could bring in reference material that I have written in. Their response was reference material should NOT be written in ink or pencil. I'm freaking out. I've written all through my CERM, and practice problems. I'm going to give them a call back tommorow. Hopefully the person I spoke to is wrong. Please if anyone has taken the PE exam in VA, let me know if this is correct.

Thanks,


----------



## schok108 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am planning to take PE in VA in April, 2011. I have emailed the State board inquiring about pencil marks in reference material to save time for those candidates taking exam in a week(and also for me in future). Will post the respond as soon as I get it. Good Luck.


----------



## littlebig (Oct 25, 2010)

Everyone, don't stress out on this. I just checked with EES, and they say no problem. I'm in WI, but they didn't mention that it's state specific. Hope this helps!

Here is the response:

Yes, you can bring the references which already have pencil markings or writings in them. For any further question you can read the NCEES Agreement form on our website at www.pcshq.com.


----------



## littlebig (Oct 25, 2010)

However, I recommend you to double check yourself if still not sure about your situation. Don't take chances on this matter!



littlebig said:


> Everyone, don't stress out on this. I just checked with EES, and they say no problem. I'm in WI, but they didn't mention that it's state specific. Hope this helps!
> Here is the response:
> 
> Yes, you can bring the references which already have pencil markings or writings in them. For any further question you can read the NCEES Agreement form on our website at www.pcshq.com.


----------



## RJs (Oct 25, 2010)

Schok108, Did you get reply to your email from DPOR ?


----------



## schok108 (Oct 25, 2010)

RJs said:


> Schok108, Did you get reply to your email from DPOR ?



My Question:

I am wondering if the reference material used during the PE exam in State of Virginia is allowed to have pencil and/ or pen marks in them.

RESPOND FROM BOARD:

Hello,

As long as the pencil notes are highlighted and inked over and cannot be eased.

Thanks,

Exams


----------

